# Hàm lượng VOC trong sơn bao nhiêu được cho là an toàn?



## sonecofive (14/5/21)

Một ngôi nhà đẹp ngoài chọn cho mình một lớp sơn ưng ý thì việc chọn sơn an toàn cho sức khỏe là điều vô cùng quan trọng. Mỗi một sản phẩm được bán trên thị trường đều có những quy định về độ an toàn cho người sử dụng và sơn nhà cũng vậy. Nếu như thực phẩm thì là dư lượng thuốc bảo vệ thực vật, thì với sơn nhà đó là hàm lượng VOC. Để biết hàm lượng VOC như nào là đạt chuẩn cho các sản phẩm sơn an toàn thì hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu nhé.

*VOC trong sơn là gì?*
VOC trong sơn thực chất là một hỗn hợp chất hữu cơ có mùi bay ra không khí trong quá trình sản xuất và sử dụng sơn tường. Điều này gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của con người cũng như chất lượng của môi trường sống.






VOC là gì?​Tuy nhiên để có thể có một chuẩn mực an toàn cho người sử dụng; đảm bảo các hãng sản xuất đạt tiêu chuẩn thì theo tiêu chuẩn quốc gia TCVN 10369:2014 (ISO 17895:2005). Tiêu chuẩn về Sơn và vecni – Xác định hàm lượng hợp chất hữu cơ dễ bay hơi (VOC) trong sơn nhũ tương có hàm lượng VOC thấp.

*Quy định về hàm lượng VOC trong sơn*
Tiêu chuẩn này là một trong các tiêu chuẩn liên quan đến xác định hàm lượng chất hữu cơ dễ bay hơi (VOC). Được áp dụng trong sơn, vecni và những sản phẩm liên quan. TCVN 10370-1:2014 (ISO 11890-1) quy định một phương pháp xác định hàm lượng VOC lớn hơn 15 % (theo khối lượng); TCVN 10370-2:2014 (ISO 11890-2:2007) áp dụng đối với hàm lượng VOC từ 0,1 % đến 15 % (theo khối lượng).






Quy định về hàm lượng VOC trong sơn​Tiêu chuẩn này quy định các nhà sản xuất căn chỉnh hàm lượng VOC trong sản phẩm sơn nước của mình. Nếu vượt quá ngưỡng cho phép sản phẩm sẽ ảnh hưởng đến các bệnh liên quan đến hô hấp, phổi;.. của người sử dụng và người sản xuất.

*Tác hại của hàm lượng VOC đối với sức khỏe *
Có nhiều nghiên cứu khác nhau nói về những tác hại của hàm lượng VOC nếu dùng quá mức quy định. Với những người có tiền sử về bệnh hô hấp; khi tiếp xúc với sản phẩm không đúng với quy định sẽ có thể bị dị ứng, đau đầu, chóng mặt, nhức mắt. Có thể khó thở khi vừa tiếp xúc với các loại sơn đó. Còn đối với những người có sức đề kháng tốt; biểu hiện có thể nhẹ hơn như nhức mắt và đau đầu.






Ảnh hưởng của VOC đến sức khỏe​Do đó vấn đề sức khỏe của người sử dụng luôn được đặt lên hàng đầu đối với các nhà sản xuất sơn, đặc biệt là ECO FIVE. Luôn lấy khách hàng làm trung tâm. Do đó vấn đề an toàn sức khỏe của người dùng luôn là yếu tố hàng đầu cho các sản phẩm của doanh nghiệp này.

*Các yếu tố khác đánh giá sơn nhà an toàn*
Ngoài hàm lượng VOC có trong sơn ra thì bạn cần quan tâm tới các yếu tố khác. Từ đó để giúp gia đình mình chọn được sản phẩm sơn an toàn cho sức khỏe.

Thành phần có trong sơn cũng là yếu tố chúng ta cần quan tâm; để có thể chọn lựa được sản phẩm an toàn và có chất lượng cho gia đình. Các thành phần này phải được kiểm duyệt và đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng. Do đó khi tiến hành chọn bất kỳ một sản phẩm sơn nhà nào; bạn cần quan tâm đến thương hiệu đó là gì? Những phản hồi của các gia đình đã sử dụng. Từ đó chọn lựa sản phẩm phù hợp cho gia đình và bản thân.






Chọn sơn uy tín​Lựa chọn cơ sở phân phối cũng rất quan trọng giúp bạn chọn được sản phẩm tốt. Hiện trên thị trường có nhiều nhà cung cấp giả mạo. Họ thu mua vỏ thùng cũ của các nhãn sơn nổi tiếng về để gia công; làm nhái chất lượng sơn. Do đó khi lựa chọn nhà cung cấp; hãy ưu tiên chọn nhà cung cấp chính hãng có giấy xác nhận từ phía công ty sơn.

Để có thể mua được sản phẩm sơn nhà chất lượng tốt, an toàn cho sức khỏe thì hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay nhé. Việc của bạn là liên hệ với chúng tôi, còn mọi thứ cứ để ECO FIVE lo cho bạn nhé!

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*
​


----------

